# Game 19: Los Angeles Clippers (9-5) @ Los Angeles Lakers (10-8) [1/25]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I hope we find our offense tonight. Pau needs to get more involved down low and stop taking so many outside shots. I say we use Andrew Goudelock as our backup PG, as Darius Morris has not impressed me one bit. From what I have seen, Goudelock handles the ball equally well, and at least he can shoot if he gets a kick-out pass from our bigs. We need someone else to contribute on offense. Do it Mike...you have nothing to lose!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We really need to beat the Clippers this season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

this should be craptastic...Maybe we will be lucky and Pau will shout 4+ three pointers this game


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

First must win game of the year.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Chalk up another loss tonight? *sings* LOWWWWEEERRR EXPECTATIONNNNSSSSS *sings*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually think Pau is going to have a big game.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Chalk up another loss tonight? *sings* LOWWWWEEERRR EXPECTATIONNNNSSSSS *sings*


:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I hope we find our offense tonight. Pau needs to get more involved down low and stop taking so many outside shots. I say we use Andrew Goudelock as our backup PG, as Darius Morris has not impressed me one bit. From what I have seen, Goudelock handles the ball equally well, and at least he can shoot if he gets a kick-out pass from our bigs. We need someone else to contribute on offense. Do it Mike...you have nothing to lose!


Good call


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Not a bad first half. We would be ahead if Drew would make his FTs.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Barnes defense has been terrible and their rebounding has been awful as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Brown not messing around, puts the hook on Barnes three minutes in.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kobe is playing like crap.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WORLD ****ING PEACE!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Goudelock was HUGE tonight Mike brown is alittle bit of an idiot at times. Goudelock shoulda been playing he has an actual skill he can hit shots if he has confidence. 

Not gonna be good every night but he can shoot and we're a team that can't shoot. 

World Peace was huge he went Artest tonight defense cooled off Butler harassed and got under the skin of all the Clippers and made the killer 3. 

Pau was huge as well shoulda went to him more in the 2nd half though but he was huge for us.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

great game for Goudelock he is much better than DM


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We played with intensity today! Good to see!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I actually think Pau is going to have a big game.


Wow. Nice call.

Should have called Vegas on that one. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very good win. These teams do not like each other and I love it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers shot 8-16 from 3 last night. If they shot their normal 25% they lose easily.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

If it wasn't for Goudelock, it would've been another loss.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Goldilocks has game! That little floater is nice and when his shot is falling, it will open up the lane to drive and use it more.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good win.

Lakers still have a lot of improving to do if they want to actually compete. Pounding the ball in the post was a pretty good start.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its gonna be interesting if we don't make any moves this tells me that winning a title this season wasn't important to the franchise. 

Our weaknesses are obvious and no manner of coaching is gonna help overcome them. Whats even funnier we don't really need a major move to be a real favorite to take this thing. we have the main pieces any title team needs. 

This game showed me again that Gasol is still our number 2 guy and will always be our number 2 guy. Bynum is not ready or equipped for that role on this team and if we are to win big its gonna have to be more of the Gasol from last night in the post just straight going at guys. 

On another note I don't want Kobe doing the distributing his wrist hand or whatever is causing him to make stupid ass turnovers that almost cost us the game. I want Kobe shooting when he shoots thats fine but the to's are just a killer the 1 hand pass he does makes me literally sick to my stomach everytime I see him cranking up to fire it. 

Oh and Blake Griffin Oh MAN that kid is incredibly special he made 3 plays last night that made me say damn that 360 jumphook he shot was so ill I was like man get outta here. And that doubled pump dunk around Bynum brought back memories of Nique.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

jazzy1 said:


> Its gonna be interesting if we don't make any moves this tells me that winning a title this season wasn't important to the franchise.
> 
> Our weaknesses are obvious and no manner of coaching is gonna help overcome them. Whats even funnier we don't really need a major move to be a real favorite to take this thing. we have the main pieces any title team needs.
> 
> ...


I can't front. Those were nice moves.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I watched that double pump dunk around Bynum like 15 times. I dont remember ever seeing something like that against a defender like Bynum.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it didnt help that Pau jumped out on him like he thought he'd given up his dribble


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also knowing how Brown screwed up his rotations so often in Cleveland this may be the last we see of Goudelock for a month


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

e-monk said:


> also knowing how Brown screwed up his rotations so often in Cleveland this may be the last we see of Goudelock for a month


I sure hope not. I think he does a better job at PG than Darius Morris. Plus, he can shoot.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike Brown is famous for burying guys on the bench after strong outings for no apparent reason - ask Boobie

not saying I hope for it, just saying


----------

